

Reddit pycon keynote video - dood
http://pycon.blip.tv/file/1951296/

======
tm
Would be cool if the video would work on my iPhone. It starts to load then
says 'not supported although it looks pole they have an iPhone version of the
site. Weird.

~~~
chime
Try this file directly maybe?

[http://blip.tv/file/get/Pycon-
KeynoteRedditSteveHuffmanAndAl...](http://blip.tv/file/get/Pycon-
KeynoteRedditSteveHuffmanAndAlexisOhanian687.mp4?referrer=blip.tv&source=1)

